# Golden Sun DS (2010 - RPG )



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I am pumped this is one of the best RPG series ever on GBA. This version will be in 3d


 Discuss!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Boktai : The moon is your friend. 

Solar sensor confirmed for DS cart?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

The only good thing announced at Nintendo's conference so far!

Can't wait to have it in my hands next year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I doubt it I mean the DSI does not have a GBA slot. Still kick ass news! I loved this series to death!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt it I mean the DSI does not have a GBA slot. Still kick ass news! I loved this series to death!



What do you doubt?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2009)

OH SHI-                !


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YEA!!
GOLDEN SUN  /droooooool


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh Nintendo you easily pirated and emulated beast


----------



## Hentai (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh Nintendo you easily pirated and emulated beast



Wait wat


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

And I came buckets
Easily one of my favorite RPGs ever


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

From what I saw, I personally liked the old GBA graphics better than this 2D/3D thing... maybe I just had a bad view

But def. stoked!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh man, and a another. I am not using my brain. I need to get a flash card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

I liked Golden Sun 1. I never beat it, but I liked it. Never played 2 since I never beat 1.

I'll enjoy playing a new entry that doesn't rely on saves from the other games.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Golden Sun 1. I never beat it, but I liked it. Never played 2 since I never beat 1.
> 
> I'll enjoy playing a new entry that doesn't rely on saves from the other games.



Perfect time to go finish it. Play part 2, and understand the story and how epicly awesome those two games were


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YES! GOLDEN SUN


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Is the same team making the game? 

Still golden sun was huge, one of the best selling new ip's on the gameboy.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 2, 2009)

I believe Camelot did the first two..I think they are doing this installment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> Perfect time to go finish it. Play part 2, and understand the story and how epicly awesome those two games were


 I tried to start over a few times on part 1 (I lost my save data, which is why I quit playing it), but I just couldn't do it.

Perhaps it has been long enough now that I can give it another shot.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck Yes, can't wait for this game.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking awesome.

One of the best announcements from E3 overall. Can't wait.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Is the same team making the game?
> 
> Still golden sun was huge, one of the best selling new ip's on the gameboy.



Yes I think it's still Camelot


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 2, 2009)

This shocked me, not going to lie.

I'm really excited for it. I've been waiting for this for six years!

Here's the presentation:

[YOUTUBE]MGVDyDNicDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2009)

WAT?!?!?! 

OH MY GOD THIS IS PORN

I've been waiting for this FOREVER!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 2, 2009)

And this makes like the 4 or 5 must buy for Nintendo press conference


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 2, 2009)

Official Artwork

Epic beyond words.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I liked Golden Sun 1. I never beat it, but I liked it. Never played 2 since I never beat 1.*
> 
> I'll enjoy playing a new entry that doesn't rely on saves from the other games.



i'd bludgeon you with my dick if i could


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

YESYEYESYSYEYEYYEYYSYEYESYEY EYEYSY EYYESYEYS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'd bludgeon you with my dick if i could


 I was almost to the end and then lost my save data. No way in hell I was gonna restart.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 2, 2009)

I am physically unable to speak right now.  I want to cry.  I've been waiting so long for this.

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!!!!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel so... Happy 

I can't wait D:

*sees artwork*
Where's character #4?


----------



## GsG (Jun 2, 2009)

My first GBA game I ever got was Golden Sun.  It's easily one of the best handheld RPG's I've ever played.  After beating Lost Age, I'm very happy to hear about this third game.  Bring it on!


----------



## Cipher (Jun 2, 2009)

Bassoonist said:


> This shocked me, not going to lie.
> 
> I'm really excited for it. I've been waiting for this for six years!
> 
> ...



It's so beautiful.   This basically just made my year.

Needless to say, this makes up for everything bad Nintendo did at E3 last year.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Need character info ASAP.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2009)

Character #4?!?

Such blasphemy!! It's Ivan!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

I lost Golden Sun 1 on a trip and never beat the game because of that and never got the 2nd game, but my friend had them and beat them and I know this will sprout news of greatness to him.


----------



## James (Jun 2, 2009)

I was pretty happy to hear about this though I dont remember if I ever even finished GS2...been so long now I'd have to start the game again to get back into it.

I like how the music is the same style as the old ones...unless it is just straight out of one of them!


----------



## Gilder (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet - this is easily the best news i have heard today. I own and completed both 1 and 2 for the GBA. This game is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

James said:


> I was pretty happy to hear about this though I dont remember if I ever even finished GS2...been so long now I'd have to start the game again to get back into it.
> 
> *I like how the music is the same style as the old ones...unless it is just straight out of one of them!*



Straight out of them
I loved the sound so much that I have it on my iPod. I still listen to it time to time


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

i was under the impression this was a remake of the first 2 games...which would be fine.

but is this the long awaited legendary sequel that appears only once in a generation?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

EVEN THE MAN HIMSELF REGGIE WAS PUMPED!



> IGN: Finally, what are you personally excited about at the show?
> 
> Reggie: In terms of what I'm excited about, in many ways I'm becoming the prototypical gamer that Nintendo is going after. I'm really enthused with Wii Fit Plus. I love New Super Mario Bros. for Wii. I love Spirit Tracks -- I'm a Zelda fan all my life. And I love Wii Sports Resort. So for me there's a little bit of core stuff. There's a little bit of more audience expansion stuff. Plus, *I was thrilled that I got to make the announcement about more Golden Sun. That's one of my favorite franchises. F*or me, everything that we touched on really strikes a chord with the type of consumer we're going after.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

I still don't understand the official artwork

We get a Isaac look alike, a Garret look alike and a girl and no 4th element

I suspect those might be the sons of the protagonists or something


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> I still don't understand the official artwork
> 
> We get a Isaac look alike, a Garret look alike and a girl and no 4th element
> 
> I suspect those might be the sons of the protagonists or something



Huh? I really think it IS Isaac and Garet.

Although it is very weird that there is no 4th character.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Bassoonist said:


> Huh? I really think it IS Isaac and Garet.
> 
> Although it is very weird that there is no 4th character.



They look younger than they were at Golden Sun


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> They look younger than they were at Golden Sun



Really? I think they look older.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like Isaac, Garret, and Mia to me.  It's just that the art style is a little different and the character designs are a bit different.  Of course, there's only one piece of art to go off of, so who knows.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

ok Gaiz 

Favorite adept: Wind, Earf, Fire or Water?

side effects are Wind=telepathy, Water=healing, Earth=plant growth, Fire= uh heat? (i forgot)


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ok Gaiz
> 
> Favorite adept: Wind, Earf, Fire or Water?
> 
> side effects are Wind=telepathy, Water=healing, Earth=plant growth, Fire= uh heat? (i forgot)



I really digged Wind and Water
Wind because of Thor Summon and the powerful Glass canon called Ivan

Piers and Alex made Water element a true mans element


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG CANT WAIT FOR THISS!!! YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait....is this gonna be a remake?
Because the summons were the old GS1 summons. Hmmmm..... Do not know if want..

Then again, Judgement with those graphics 


Btw, Fire---> ALL
Making things go boom=win.
But in terms of summons. Earth. For Judgment.
Speaking about GS music, here's a classic for ya:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5d1rrbNo3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong. It isn't Isaac and Garet.



> After going dark six years ago, 2010 will see a new dawn. _Golden Sun DS _updates the popular portable _Golden Sun _role-playing series with an impressive graphical style. This installment follows the story of the previous heroes’ descendants and immerses players into the magic of its adventure by pushing the boundaries of intuitive touch-screen controls. _Golden Sun DS _is playable on the Nintendo DS and Nintendo DSi systems.



Source.

And also heres a gameplay video.


----------



## Din (Jun 2, 2009)

It's times like these when I wish I were a man so I can say "I CAME BUCKETS"


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

This is fucking awesome


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy fuck Holy FuckHoly fuck Holy FuckHoly fuck Holy FuckHoly fuck Holy Fuck

A NEW GS adventure...

FUCK YEAR


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Bassoonist said:


> Okay, I was wrong. It isn't Isaac and Garet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 2, 2009)

My Hard is Dick



Bassoonist said:


> Okay, I was wrong. It isn't Isaac and Garet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intus Legere (Jun 2, 2009)

It was already time. Actually, way past the time for Camelot to make a new GS. Yeah, I'll look forward for that.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 2, 2009)

How are we so sure that this isn't a remake of GS 1?


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 3, 2009)

masterriku said:


> How are we so sure that this isn't a remake of GS 1?



Because this says otherwise:



> After going dark six years ago, 2010 will see a new dawn. _Golden Sun DS _updates the popular portable _Golden Sun _role-playing series with an impressive graphical style. This installment follows the story of the previous heroes? descendants and immerses players into the magic of its adventure by pushing the boundaries of intuitive touch-screen controls. _Golden Sun DS _is playable on the Nintendo DS and Nintendo DSi systems.


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2009)

I've gotten this question already today so I'll highlight:



> *This installment follows the story of the previous heroes’ descendants*  and immerses players into the magic of its adventure by pushing the  boundaries of intuitive touch-screen controls. _Golden Sun DS _is  playable on the Nintendo DS and Nintendo DSi systems.





> *This installment follows the story of the previous heroes’  descendants*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

so how are we sure this isnt a remake?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay then............* so bought on day 1*.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 3, 2009)

I get to see Isaac, Mia, Garet and Ivan again!!!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2009)

*BRB FAPPING*​


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> so how are we sure this isnt a remake?



its not.  check previous page


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope Alex returns somehow


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> its not.  check previous page



you kilt it


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> My first GBA game I ever got was Golden Sun.  It's easily one of the best handheld RPG's I've ever played.  After beating Lost Age, I'm very happy to hear about this third game.  Bring it on!



Same here. 
And I went back playing it many, many times...

The artwork, the story, the characters, the sound and music, the gameplay... everything about this game was awesome and it burned bittersweet memories in my head. pek

Cannot wait to play this game. Think I haven't felt this excited over a game in years (not even with Twilight Princess, Galaxy and Prime 3).


----------



## El Torero (Jun 3, 2009)

*WAIT WAIT WAIT HAS THIS BEEN CONFIRMED?????????*

*Startes to have multiorgasms

First Pokemon Heart Gold, now this


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> First Pokemon Heart Gold, now this



its a great year for the DS


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

so how are we sure it's not a remake of the previous game?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Told you it was not them


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> oh hell yeah
> 
> we finally get to find out what happened to Alex after he became immortal.



I've been waiting for a starring role for Alex since the first game, this better happen.

This is the game that makes sure I won't be flogging my DS. Been picking up dust for the best part of a year now, but a game this epic has to be played. Lost count of how many times I beat the first two, by far the best games on the GBA. I just wish I could find my GS1 game pack.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

"Descendants", hmm? I wonder just how many years does this take place after the first two games then?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope we see eoleo again


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> "Descendants", hmm? I wonder just how many years does this take place after the first two games then?



I say a century
By this time Weyward would have recovered from all that "shrinking" mambo jumbo, and thus, giving us new areas to explore 

Oh, about Alex, he turned immortal right? And we still don't have a 4th party element, which curiously, is the Water element right?


----------



## Keaton (Jun 3, 2009)

YES! At last!  

Think it's a good time to get myself a DS. Loved the GBA ones so much so I have to get this. 
Hope the soundtrack is as good as the previous was.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> I say a century
> By this time Weyward would have recovered from all that "shrinking" mambo jumbo, and thus, giving us new areas to explore
> 
> Oh, about Alex, he turned immortal right? And we still don't have a 4th party element, which curiously, is the Water element right?



No, it's the wind element isn't it? Although Alex as a party member would be epic. Near immortality surely points to him as a final boss though I would imagine.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 3, 2009)

The final boss will be a dragon with four heads.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Golden Sun 3, do want. 

Game looks pretty great for a DS, better then the FF DS games, but not quite on the level of KH 358/2.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> *I say a century*
> By this time Weyward would have recovered from all that "shrinking" mambo jumbo, and thus, giving us new areas to explore
> 
> Oh, about Alex, he turned immortal right? And we still don't have a 4th party element, which curiously, is the Water element right?



I could see that being a possibility.

Descendants from Isaac and Mia?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Descendants from Isaac and Mia?


Detailed Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 3, 2009)

Have everyone forgotten about Ivan?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Detailed Pics or it didn't happen.



I would look for pics but being at work doesn't make that easy. 



			
				Zarigani said:
			
		

> Have everyone forgotten about Ivan?



Ah, the little dude. I remember him.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 3, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Have everyone forgotten about Ivan?



He was my second favorite character, actually.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm3-RRgXtnI[/YOUTUBE]

The fapping won´t stop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

Any word on if this will be a direct sequel or what?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any word on if this will be a direct sequel or what?



i have it on good sources that its a cheap great remake


----------



## masterriku (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop it


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 3, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Have everyone forgotten about Ivan?


I did actually, I didn't really like him all that much.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 3, 2009)

Who do you think are going to be the bad guys this time? 
More people from the Mars clan?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

the lost Jupiter tribe and one of their floating cities?
maybe Alex's immortality is running out and he hatches another crazy scheme?

it would be fucked up if the Martians were acting up again, i distinctly remember killing their 4 best warriors


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm3-RRgXtnI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The fapping won?t stop


I saw bouncing boobies


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2009)

Well juding by the vid I see Isaac and Garet, that blonde hair chick is someone we've never seen before so most likely a sequel to the last two.

Gah, 2010, that is so torturously far away for such a beloved game. 

Edit: Descendents? I wanted to play as Isaac again. Oh well, I want to find what does Isaac's descendent cosidering Isaac was left with a portion of its power or with the Golden Sun. Plus hopefully we get to see what became of Alex. I hope they make the old characters playable as well.


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey remember how we had the whole village full of Jupiter Adept users that fled to the Moon?

Yeah I do


----------



## masterriku (Jun 3, 2009)

To the moon !? 

Man would that be awesome also they didn't flee to the moon they became the moon itself


----------



## OSO (Jun 3, 2009)

I never beat the second one.. damn stupid three headed dragon!!!!


----------



## biar (Jun 4, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> From what I saw, I personally liked the old GBA graphics better than this 2D/3D thing... maybe I just had a bad view
> 
> But def. stoked!



Agreed, I don't expect much from DS 3d graphics anyway, either give me good 2d or great 3d (like from PS2 / 460/ PS3), not some half-assed 3d graphics like FF7 and FF8.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't really decide if it's a good or bad thing that it's 3D. It doesn't really have the same awesome vibe that the other two had.  Maybe I'll get used to it.

But, seeing it will be released in 2010, maybe they'll come up with something really cool in that time.  
Online vs. matches sound pretty neat.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't wait for Golden Sun of the DS,I still play and love Golden Sun: The Lost Age for the GBASP. It's about time we had a sequel,we waited long enough.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 4, 2009)

Why do people keep saying sequel? It's the third game in the series. 

There's an option for online gaming?!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going to play the other two sequels again before playing this sequel because this is my favorite line of sequels.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know if it has online stuff, but I hope it will have.

And wonder if we'll get to hear the beautiful beeping hell once again every time someone speaks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

That was part of its charm!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

they will have voice actors do the beeping this time...to please fans that want beeping AND voice acting


----------



## Keaton (Jun 4, 2009)

I always cracked up when I talked to some little kid. Can't get any higher voice than that.

I were used to the beeps too, but only really noticed when someone mentioned how horrible they sounded. As squeeky as it was, I still liked it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

The beeps were fucking awesome, it was part of what made Golden Sun unique


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 4, 2009)

i can't believe how many of you remember the story and stuff...I forgot everything.

I just remember the games were f'n sick and I beat them both.  pretty easy though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> i can't believe how many of you remember the story and stuff...I forgot everything.
> 
> I just remember the games were f'n sick and I beat them both.  pretty easy though.



i didn't remember since its been so long...but it slowly came back to me. I loved how Lost age was just "episode 2" of Golden Sun and how the stuff you did in the 1st game as Isaac impacted the stuff that you'd hear about or do in the 2nd one as......i forgot his name...the masked kid.

also Sheba


----------



## Ral (Jun 4, 2009)

*It's been ages since I've touched a Golden Sun game. 

I'm hoping this one will be as awesome. *


----------



## zagman505 (Jun 5, 2009)

oh man i am so hyped for this game. it can't come out soon enough. haha i really hope the beeping is still in, or at least there's an option for it, because it was stylish XD


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i didn't remember since its been so long...but it slowly came back to me. I loved how Lost age was just "episode 2" of Golden Sun and how the stuff you did in the 1st game as Isaac impacted the stuff that you'd hear about or do in the *2nd one as......i forgot his name...the masked kid.
> *
> also Sheba



Felix


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 5, 2009)

Golden sun was epic. I must get this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess now's a good time to start playing these games


----------



## Sasori (Jun 5, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Why do people keep saying sequel? It's the third game in the series.


I don't get it what u mean.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

Golden Sun 1/2 were so awesome.

I wanna know if GS DS is a Remake of both parts in one game, or if it is something completely new.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Golden Sun 1/2 were so awesome.
> 
> I wanna know if GS DS is a Remake of both parts in one game, or if it is something completely new.



COMPLETELY NEW


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> COMPLETELY NEW



Awesome.

I wanna know if you play as Felix, Isaac, or someone new.

I for my part would like Felix, since Isaac received the golden Sun he should be too powerful.


----------



## Felix (Jun 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I wanna know if you play as Felix, Isaac, or someone new.
> 
> I for my part would like Felix, since Isaac received the golden Sun he should be too powerful.



According to the press release. You play as the descendants of the first saga heroes.

So new, characters, and since two of them look like Isaac and Garret they might be sons/grandsons or just direct descendants


----------



## Hentai (Jun 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> According to the press release. You play as the descendants of the first saga heroes.
> 
> So new, characters, and since two of them look like Isaac and Garret they might be sons/grandsons or just direct descendants



Okay awesome. i hope they have some awesome abilities because of the golden sun


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

Nah better if they aren't too overpowered.

I'm guessing they are clueless about their heritage and start off weak, and eventually uncover/grow stronger as they get further in......well obviously this will happen because it's the basis of all RPGs lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> i can't believe how many of you remember the story and stuff...I forgot everything.
> 
> I just remember the games were f'n sick and I beat them both. pretty easy though.


 I don't remember the story and I finished part 1 last night. *Last night*. That shows how horrible my memory is.

I don't think the first one was that awesome. Decent RPG, but nothing special. We'll see how part 2 fairs.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

^ wtf you must have been playing it blind 

#1 for me is the best RPG I've ever played. EVER.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm kind of interested in the new ds one. I'm not a huge golden sun fan but the games were fairly fun. I really don't think very highly of the character development or the story but it was still a fun game for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe you haven't been playing very many RPGs. I can name a dozen better games off the top of my head. 

It had decent graphics for a GBA game. The music was okay. The Djinn system was semi-interesting, though they could've done a lot more with it. Nice secrets and stuff. It was just missing something to really draw me in.


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe you haven't been playing very many RPGs. I can name a dozen better games off the top of my head.
> 
> It had decent graphics for a GBA game. *The music was okay.* The Djinn system was semi-interesting, though they could've done a lot more with it. Nice secrets and stuff. It was just missing something to really draw me in.



One of the best soundtracks and you say it was okay?
Considering the limitations of the GBA

I think you missed the whole spirit of the game. Some people are absorbed by it, but some cannot find interest in it so I'm not blaming me you to be honest


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea I guess it's a matter of opinion like all games.

But for me, like Felix said it was one of the best game soundtracks ever, and the graphics system....holy shit for the GBA--- Back then that was the most mind blowing graphics I've ever seen, they completely used and pushed to the limits of what was supposed to be a shitty graphics system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

I must not have been listening to the same music you were. It wasn't great by any standard. Not memorable at all, really. I can't recall a single track.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I will always remind the Venus tower track.


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I must not have been listening to the same music you were. It wasn't great by any standard. Not memorable at all, really. I can't recall a single track.



You can't even remember the story. No wonder you can't remember the tracks
I myself, remember them all from the first game
Part 2 was more vast so I can't remember them all, but I still remember most of them

One thing that marked the games for me was the Psyenergy system OUTSIDE the battles. Holy shit 

The dungeons... were more than simple places for random encounters for once


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2009)

I just liked the graphics.

They blew me away. Man...watching those summons on my GBA---fucking hell it was crazy...3D summons on a handheld *_*


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I just liked the graphics.
> 
> They blew me away. Man...watching those summons on my GBA---fucking hell it was crazy...3D summons on a handheld *_*



Graphics whore 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIZrTu8Tno&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

We are now in a "Post great tracks (all of them basically) from Golden Sun OST"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, the summons were nice, the battle graphics were nice, the psyenergy system was nice. Nothing spectacular though. Some of the puzzles were a little redundant; I felt like there were just puzzles for the sake of puzzles at times. Every single area had to have a puzzle as if to say "hey, look! the psyenergy thing still has a purpose!".

If I wanted that many puzzles I'd play Tricky Kicks for the Turbo Graphics 16.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing beats Isaac's battle theme.


----------



## GsG (Jun 19, 2009)

I already envision myself playing it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4fZhCSQwP8[/YOUTUBE]

Edit, fuck too late


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Any music from Lufia II > than that. And Lufia II isn't even top 5.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I know Lufia, but Golden Sun is just above all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

I think you're crazy.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Well of course but what does this matter here...

Oh wait...i see what you did there


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Y'all remember the freakin' crazy part in Atlantis right? Either you got REALLY lucky or you just had to check gamefaqs. It was almost impossible to figure it out for yourself

Golden Sun is the best RPG series for me. I remember I got the first game from my father, he bought it in the US. Hadn't heard shit about it. Thought it was a CRAPPY game. 

Oh boy was I ever wrong


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Atlantis? Dont you mean Lemuria?


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Ja, Lemuria. I remember it as Atlantis. they referred it to as the sunken land or something


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Ja, Lemuria. I remember it as Atlantis. they referred it to as the sunken land or something



Well it was Golden Suns version of Atlantis


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah...well that part sucked camel dicks

I had to go on gamefaqs to advance. thats like having no pride


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Advance what now? I used gamefaqs for almost every log puzzle.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

I just needed a guide for the Djinns...


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

have you no pride man?! You're an old schooler right? We always try to figure things out for ourselves, because we are MANLY!!

@Kyuubi: You got them all right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

That may be so, but in the age of the easily accessible game FAQ it's so hard to resist.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> @Kyuubi: You got them all right?


jap


CrazyMoronX said:


> That may be so, but in the age of the easily accessible game FAQ it's so hard to resist.


Back then i didnt even have Internet lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Back when I was a kid we had a little something called the Nintendo Power helpline.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Back when I was a kid we had a little something called the Nintendo Power helpline.



Didnt exist in Europe, we were pretty much screwed


----------



## GsG (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol, I remember those 1-900 numbers and their $2 a minute rates.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 19, 2009)

Was that Lemuria thingy the one with the whirlpools? That was hard? 
I just went randomly in some direction and always ended up in the right place.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Was that Lemuria thingy the one with the whirlpools? That was hard?
> I just went randomly in some direction and always ended up in the right place.



LOL talk about luck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

That's usually what I do. Just pull switches/push logs/take portals randomly. I usually get where I need to be, too.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 19, 2009)

Back in my day we pulled our hair in despair because of trying to use logic

AND WE LIKED IT GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Back in my day we pulled our hair in despair because of trying to use logic
> 
> AND WE LIKED IT GOD DAMMIT!


Reminds me of trying to s-rank a navi in Megaman Battle Network.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember being unable to solve a certain block puzzle in Lufia II for a very long time. It drove me and my brother insane, it did. We finally figure it out though, the old-fashioned way of trying EVERY SINGLE COMBINATION POSSIBLE.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 19, 2009)

Golden Sun is just too epic. Best GBA game ever. And hell lol, is the best RPG for Nintendo Games ever (being The World Ends with You in 2nd place).

Can´t wait for 2010


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm a perfectionist so I can't play any game without GameFAQs.

I literally play step by step using the walkthrough because I want to know EVERYTHING and obtain EVERYTHING.

I don't want to go through the game and realise I missed something out, and it's too late to get it again.

Actually my first play through of GS1 I didn't use walkthrough and I ended up completely skipping "Force" psyenergy, which was needed to obtain a sword from GS2. Without the walkthrough, I didn't even know such a psyenergy _existed_ ffs.

Was so fucking pissed off. From then on I used walkthrough-- YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## Felix (Jun 19, 2009)

You guys know, google Lemuria
It was supposed to be a sunken city around the Philipines or something

It's not a rip off of Atlatins... it's a Rip off of Lemuria itself


----------



## El Torero (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember there was a Djinn in GS2 which was in the World Map, but the guides weren´t accurate, so I finished using ''Nintendo Phone Guide'' (called to Nintendo with my mobile phone) and finished obtaining the Djinn


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2009)

lol fuck calling up. Spent enough just buying the game already >_>


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2009)

Why go to gamefaqs for the path to Lemuria when the little kids in one of the villages tell you exactly how to pass through?

However, I did have to use the Nintendo Power magazines to locate all of the Djinni.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why go to gamefaqs for the path to Lemuria when the little kids in one of the villages tell you exactly how to pass through?.


Wasn't paying attention. Too busy raping them.


----------



## cowmilk9 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's gunna ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

Sup Kisame.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> You guys know, google Lemuria
> It was supposed to be a sunken city around the Philipines or something
> 
> It's not a rip off of Atlatins... it's a Rip off of Lemuria itself



Pffft, all the same :ho


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

This game is already one of the most popular boards on GameFAQs


----------



## masterriku (Jun 24, 2009)

I pretty sure it's been that way since it was announced.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2009)

No posts in almost half a year? I'm disappointed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2009)

Alex will return.


fucking non believers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it 2010 and this game is released yet?


----------



## Felix (Dec 17, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Alex will return.
> 
> 
> fucking non believers



Fucking Alex
What a tease both games were. 
I still want to fight him


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> Fucking Alex
> What a tease both games were.
> I still want to fight him



How can you? He had the coolest line in the entire series ("Do you honestly believe that even a hundred of you could stop me?") and then proceeded to solo the entire Laliverian Army AND that was before he absorbed the majority of the Golden Sun. I doubt the four Proxians (Saturos, Menardi, Karst and Agatio) combined could take that guy.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2009)

Imo the next game we should be able to play as Alex in God mode where we go around decimating every town and boss just for lulz.

No objective. Just destroy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Like a Golden Sun sandbox game of doom?


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 17, 2009)

I clocked the first two games and it rocked!
Cant wait! Are there any screens of it yet?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2009)

No matter what, please let the 3rd game have the whole world accessible ie. from the 1st and 2nd, with full access to the towns etc..

Just like some Pokemon Gold/Silver type thing where you can re-visit the old map etc..


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> No matter what, please let the 3rd game have the whole world accessible ie. from the 1st and 2nd, with full access to the towns etc..



Well, the two Golden Sun games combined were 24Mb in size. The DS's media can fit up to 256Mb currently, with Level-5 premiering a 512Mb cart for The Another World. I'm betting on it being 128Mb in size, though, but even that is well over five times the size of the original two games put together. Even with the enhanced graphics, there's no reason at all for them not to have the entirety of Weyard there.

Whether or not the towns and dungeons we know from Golden Sun and The Lost Age will still be there in the capacity we know them is up in the air - we dunno if this is a prequel that dates back to when Alchemy and Psynergy was free and lively, or a remake of the GBA games or even if it's a sequel set some generations after The Lost Age.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2009)

wasn't it confirmed that you play as the children of Isaac, Garret & Mia etc?


also, Sheba


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2009)

^ Yup. Just some late comers to this thread.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> wasn't it confirmed that you play as the children of Isaac, Garret & Mia etc?
> 
> 
> also, Sheba



No, it wasn't. Nintendo Power wrote a "preview" of the E3 demo and added their own speculation, stating that the new protagonist was Isaac's son. Similarly over here, the Official Nintendo Magazine said that it was Isaac himself. The only concrete information we have that I overlooked was that there was a press release with the game that mentions that these are descendants of Isaac and the others...

Though one wonders whether they translated what Camelot told them properly, since there seem to be very few trustworthy translators in the videogame industry.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> since there seem to be very few trustworthy translators in the videogame industry.



"_all your base are belong to us_." ~ anonymous video game translator


one would think that they'd spend a few bucks from this burgeoning billion dollar industry to hire a few decent translators.


oh well, i suppose descendants could mean children or great great grand children but only time will tell.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> "_all your base are belong to us_." ~ anonymous video game translator


Zero Wing is 20 Years old, mistakes like that dont happen anymore in good games :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2009)

Set release date?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Set release date?



1.4.10. *nodnod*


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> 1.4.10. *nodnod*



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## kstark2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

You play as  descendants from the heroes like felix and sheba and all the ..other people..
but they are dead for a looong time. thats what I had read
But there isnt a oficial statement from camelot or nintendo if I am not mistaken


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

You play as the descendents of Deadbeard, Dullahan and Alex hell bent on getting revenge.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 10, 2010)

oh man...dullahan (that rhymed)

was that guy a pain in the ass. i remember farming wonder birds in the giant secret knight bosses dungeun to gain exp so I could beat him.

shame i have a psp.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2010)

So does ANYONE have any idea when this is coming out?


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been checking almost every week to see when this is coming out and I still don't know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

It's never coming out. They pulled the whool right over our eyes to work on DS 3D and they'll release it on that instead, exclusively.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 20, 2010)

Due most likely to the massive delay between the games, this is the title I'm the most exicited about in a long time.

Shame that Nintendo doesn't make more of the huge fanbase, some teasers or info would be nice...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

It might be good, you never even know! 

I'm looking forward to the Lufia II remake more myself. Of course I never did get around to beating Golden Sun II. After the first one I just didn't feel compelled to finish.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> So does ANYONE have any idea when this is coming out?



We'll find out at E3. They announced Golden Sun DS there and they'll give us a new trailer and a release date this year. They've likely held back the information since, to be blunt, I can't see anything important (other than Pok?mon Black and White) being actually announced by them this year.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It might be good, you never even know!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Lufia II remake more myself. Of course I never did get around to beating Golden Sun II. After the first one I just didn't feel compelled to finish.



Estpolis is bloody awesome. I'm not that far in it, but what I've seen so far is really well done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

You're playing it already?


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're playing it already?



WHAT! INFO NOW!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Playing the Japanese version is no better than cheating.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're playing it already?



Well, it *has* been out in Japan for months. 

And it isn't cheating, since you're just playing the game with a better font.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

You shut up!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, it *has* been out in Japan for months.
> 
> And it isn't cheating, since you're just playing the game with a better font.



I don't think that this is true, any proof?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this coming stateside?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

We weren't talking about Golden Sun, that isn't out in Japan. Estopolis is.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We weren't talking about Golden Sun, that isn't out in Japan. Estopolis is.



NEEEEEINNNN!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

A Christmas release date, a new trailer and the overall storyline?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Christmas, eh? Hopefully Estopolis comes out soon to tide me over.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

So, holiday season = christmas xD? Never knew.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

A Christmas release date?  Shit, even better than I imagined. I remember playing the first two games and doing all the secret and optional stuff and crafting the best weapons and getting all the Djinn, etc.  They were undoubtedly some of the best games that ever graced the GBA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

What about the stuffing? 

I don't care when it's released as long as it's sooner rather than later. I still have some games to play until then though so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about the stuffing?
> 
> I don't care when it's released as long as it's sooner rather than later. I still have some games to play until then though so I'm not sweating it.



I'd trade in the entire dinner for Golden Sun DS. 

There's gonna be a lot of good games coming out at the end of this year and in the beginning of next year. Golden Sun DS and Pokemon Black & White will already make next year completely when it hasn't even started yet.  Not to mention everyone else that will come out.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *I'd trade in the entire dinner for Golden Sun DS. *
> 
> There's gonna be a lot of good games coming out at the end of this year and in the beginning of next year. Golden Sun DS and Pokemon Black & White will already make next year completely when it hasn't even started yet.  Not to mention everyone else that will come out.



I would too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'd trade in the entire dinner for Golden Sun DS.
> 
> There's gonna be a lot of good games coming out at the end of this year and in the beginning of next year. Golden Sun DS and Pokemon Black & White will already make next year completely when it hasn't even started yet.  Not to mention everyone else that will come out.


 I wouldn't. Shit, man, Thanksgiving is delicious. My favorite holiday.


Volture said:


> I just never knew that they meant the time around Christmas when they said 'holiday season' . No Thanksgiving here anyway, so I don't really care lol .


 I don't know the context of the announcement, but Christmas would be the most logical as it's the only major International Holiday I can think of other than, say, Easter. And Easter wouldn't make any sense at all.

It's safe to say when someone says "Holiday Season" they mean the period of three months spanning Thanksgiving to Christmas, with a video game release normally coming around Christmas so people can buy their kids the game (though it may make some sense in America to release closer to Thanksgiving, or on Black Friday).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't. Shit, man, Thanksgiving is delicious. My favorite holiday.



I would just be like "I'll eat it tomorrow."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I would just be like "I'll eat it tomorrow."


 I have all year to buy and play Golden Sun DS. I got 1 day of the year to enjoy my Thanksgiving, and only a few days after that to enjoy Thanksgiving leftovers.


You ain't takin' either of them.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> So, holiday season = christmas xD? Never knew.



Well, um... Is there a bigger holiday, or better time to release games, than Christmas that I'm unaware of?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have all year to buy and play Golden Sun DS. I got 1 day of the year to enjoy my Thanksgiving, and only a few days after that to enjoy Thanksgiving leftovers.
> 
> 
> You ain't takin' either of them.



You fat bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> You fat bastard.


 But I'm not fat.

Thanksgiving dinner still tastes good on the way up.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

wtf is this out or not. You guys are being ambiguous.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, um... Is there a bigger holiday, or better time to release games, than Christmas that I'm unaware of?


And since when is Christmas a fucking season (unless, you of course know it's called that way..)? This is not really a time to be a smartass.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Volture said:


> And since when is Christmas a fucking season (unless, you of course know it's called that way..)? This is not really a time to be a smartass.



You've never heard of the Christmas holiday season? It's the whole of December. Bloody hell, do you think the whole world revolves around fucking Black Friday or something? It's one damn day in a year - not exactly what I'd call a "holiday season".


----------



## Cipher (Jun 15, 2010)

Out by the end of the year?  I believe there is only one response to this:



Nintendo, I love you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck, i have to get this game, i miss the old ones too much this will be too much epic


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Cannot. Fucking. Wait.

I'm fapping to Mia sprites as we speak.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Do we know any story? Like whos the main character?


----------



## Keaton (Jun 15, 2010)

Weren't they like descendants of Isaac and the others?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Really? Thats pretty cool, although i think i liked felix a little bit more but every character was so fucking epic idc


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy shit

*starts searching for his DS*


----------



## Cipher (Jun 15, 2010)

IGN said:
			
		

> At the end of Golden Sun: The Lost Age, the heroes succeeded in bringing the world-healing power of the Golden Sun back to the world of Weyard. In the years since, the immense power of the Golden Sun has changed nearly everything. Continents have shifted. New countries have emerged. New species have appeared. But the world is now imperiled by a new threat.
> 
> Psynergy Vortexes, which suck the elemental Psynergy from both the land and power-wielding Adepts alike, are spreading across the world. The new generation of heroes ? the children of those from the previous games?are drawn into the mystery behind the vortexes, as they cross a chaotic world that is succumbing to a new evil...



Also, new art of the three main characters:




I'm loving Matthew's design.   Anyone know who the artist is?  I love their style.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Mathew is so badass.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Obviously Garet, Ivan and Issac's kids.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

Karis looks so epic, reminds me a lot of Jenna.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2010)

10 bucks says Alex () is behind the vortexes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2010)

I forget, did they say that the game is coming out this fall?


----------



## Cipher (Jun 15, 2010)

^"This holiday season."  I would guess November or December.

Anyways, here's what was at E3.  I didn't see anyone else put it up:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrWAf583cyc[/YOUTUBE]

Reggie, I want to kiss you!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> 10 bucks says Alex () is behind the vortexes



That's the first thing you'd think of, isn't it? But since when has anything been so simple in Golden Sun? Either way, Isaac needs to make an appearance.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember playing golden sun a while ago and loving it. Haven't played it since. Maybe I'll emulate it before this is released then buy this.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## "Shion" (Jun 16, 2010)

Graphics look nice.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2010)

omg that new battle interface looks sexy


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2010)

So... According to the Golden Sun Wiki, the following is confirmed...

- Dark Dawn takes place exactly thirty years after The Lost Age.
- Isaac, Jenna and Garet live in Vale and their children are the protagonists.
- The continents have expanded considerably and Bilibin is much larger now.
- Outside of Vale, it sounds like very few are happy with what has happened.

As for some speculation... 



The two people on the left hand side of the picture are strongly believed to be Garet and Isaac which, if true, means that they're likely to be actually playable. So the possibility of Alex being the main antagonist just considerably grew, as did the possibility of there being a form of data transferral from The Lost Age to Dark Dawn. Imagine Isaac and co. still having their equips from the end of The Lost Age.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2010)

^ wait...you actually _doubted_ that Alex was gonna play a key role in GSD? 


as for that pic; i think the original characters will help you out for as long as there is a tutorial, or perhaps go on their own journey or even get caught in a vortex and you have to find them. Otherwise having this insanely overpowered group of people around wouldn't make much sense as far as the plot is concerned.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ wait...you actually _doubted_ that Alex was gonna play a key role in GSD?
> 
> 
> as for that pic; i think the original characters will help you out for as long as there is a tutorial, or perhaps go on their own journey or even get caught in a vortex and you have to find them. Otherwise having this insanely overpowered group of people around wouldn't make much sense as far as the plot is concerned.



I'll admit, I did. But it was more like I didn't want him to be involved unless Isaac got to kick his arse. Which he can now do. 



I actually think the original heroes might be recruitable, but not 'til the very end. Sort of similar to how Isaac and the others didn't join your team until you got two thirds through The Lost Age because their level was too high. Perhaps they're actually defeated and imprisoned by Alex near the beginning, joining your party with all their The Lost Age equipment once you've saved them much later in the game.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

CANNOT FUCKING WAIT


----------



## amorette (Jun 18, 2010)

I loved Golden Sun 1 and 2! They were both equally good, which is quite a feat.

I hope we get to play with Isaac and co. still pek

And one of those kids better be Jenna and Isaac's kids


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd rather this be a standalone game. CBA to try and recall all the Golden Sun 1&2 shit. :taichou

Maybe guest appearances or something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 18, 2010)

Do they have the original people doing the music? I hope the summons are cool, they were awesome in 1 and 2.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Perhaps they're actually defeated and imprisoned by Alex near the beginning, *joining your party with all their The Lost Age equipment once you've saved them much later in the game*.


That would mean 72+ djinn in the game. And it'd mean I'd have to get around to getting the Iris summon.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

Nah in the Vid demo they are using old Djinn.

So I'm guessing the Djinn are "released" out into the world for you to find them again.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> That would mean 72+ djinn in the game. And it'd mean I'd have to get around to getting the Iris summon.



They could always just say Isaac and the others released the Djinn after the world was saved, no longer needing their help.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry, guys, no new news, but I just had to share these, just in case anyone forgot how awesome GS music is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et92lpc1SEE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zt7OozpM0Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRWxMCGIXYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't remember shit from the first two games so i'm going to replay both before the third comes out.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 27, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I can't remember shit from the first two games so i'm going to replay both before the third comes out.



I'm replaying The Lost Age, using my best The Broken Seal password - just in case there IS connectivity. That it's a DS game does leave the possibility open.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm so freaking pumped despite how hard i remember sucking at TLA. to beat the final boss i had to set every djinn for my reserve party on stand by and barrage him with summons hoping it would be enough

so many hours...so much wasted time. i really hope we see more of alex, he was my favorite character. water adepts are just <3

and now, it is time for jack to get a DS.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 3, 2010)

So... Anything in particular you guys want to see in Dark Dawn?

Personally, I'd be happy if they kept the Djinn at 72. Perhaps remix a few of them so their effects aren't simply weaker versions of another Djinni's, but keep the number at 72 regardless. All I'd really want in terms of Djinni is more summons, in particular single element ones, and definitely more classes. More Psynergy is a must, but there would have to be more classes with exclusive Psynergy like the Samurai and Ronin classes.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So... Anything in particular you guys want to see in Dark Dawn?
> 
> Personally, I'd be happy if they kept the Djinn at 72. Perhaps remix a few of them so their effects aren't simply weaker versions of another Djinni's, but keep the number at 72 regardless. All I'd really want in terms of Djinni is more summons, in particular single element ones, and definitely more classes. More Psynergy is a must, but there would have to be more classes with exclusive Psynergy like the Samurai and Ronin classes.


Yes, more unique psynergy is always a good thing.



Lyra said:


> So... According to the Golden Sun Wiki, the following is confirmed...
> 
> - Dark Dawn takes place exactly thirty years after The Lost Age.
> - Isaac, Jenna and Garet live in Vale and their children are the protagonists.
> ...


I hope the entire world map is playable as well. And tLA part is just as detailed as Anagaria(or whatever the original's setting was) is, ie more towns, caves, etc. Also less dungeons where the only point is to get psynergy, way too many of thosein tLA.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

i hope for more awesome sidequests with badass pirates and the like...


also, I want a Fire Clan playable character 

those pointy eared freaks were all a bunch of badasses; Saturos, Menardi pek


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2010)

We need title change





> also, I want a Fire Clan playable character


What about in Colosso


----------



## Sasori (Jul 4, 2010)

Deadbeard, Dullahan,...who's next :ho?


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't describe how monsterously excited I am for this game. The story of these two games have grabbed me so much, that back in the day, when 'The golden sun rises' came on during the credits, I had tears in my eyes. GODDAMNIT I LOVE GOLDEN SUN. 

I read the thread and I see a reference to Lufia II, also one of my favorite RPGs. The soundtrack of this game is sometimes no less then superb. Lets compare:

[YOUTUBE]ejMkLD8lB8A[/YOUTUBE]

and

[YOUTUBE]wTNxseBTQ[/YOUTUBE]

to 

[YOUTUBE]q5d1rrbNo3o[/YOUTUBE]

and 
[YOUTUBE]X5O30dcKATI[/YOUTUBE]

Thoughts?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2010)

Too busy fapping to form a coherent opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Lufia II's music > all.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to admit, that Camelot are keeping so quiet is actually a welcome relief. This is one of those games I'm glad there's nothing to tempt us in terms of spoilers. Everything they've shown just raises more questions, which is perfect. 

I just wish they had given a definite release date.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 13, 2010)

Was just lurking on GameFAQs and found this little tidbit:

Advertisement from Famitsu, apparently.  My very basic Japanese skills tell me that there's nothing here that we don't already know.  The new picture of Matthew is nice, though.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2010)

So the tentative release date for the game over here in England right now is the November 26th. Fits with Nintendo's holiday release window, if nothing else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Just in time for me to finish a few other releases.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

NOVEMBER 26TH? WAH

I MUST FINISH ALL MY RPGS BEFORE THEN! I STILL HAVE YET TO BEAT 9 DS GAMES! WHERE WILL I GET THE TIME!?

CMX GIVE ME STRENGTF!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Any RPGs you can't beat before the release date, you have to give to me. 


How is that for motivation?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

NUUUUUUUUUUUUU I would rather eat them and shit them out then give them to uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Well maybe I'll give you Lunar Knights and Knights in the Nightmare. Those games kick my arse. 

Oh and Suikoden Tiekresisisnsafnblah too.

I'm keeping my Legend of Zelda, and Dragon Quest 5 and 9 and FF4, The World Ends with You, and Chrono Trigger, Kingdom Hearts  and and my Shin Megami!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to have all of them, please. Otherwise you won't be motivted enough to finish before Golden Sun DS.


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2010)

Knights in the Nightmare is a ball buster. God, that game is hard


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

Strategy RPGs aren't my foray so it makes it that much harder. Except FF Tactics that game is great. I should pick up a Disgaea game. 

But yeah.........the DS needs moar RPGs.............like Golden Sun. 

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just in time for me to finish a few other releases.



The only game I'll have to finish by then is Pok?mon White.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

The World said:


> Strategy RPGs aren't my foray so it makes it that much harder. Except FF Tactics that game is great. I should pick up a Disgaea game.
> 
> But yeah.........the DS needs moar RPGs.............like Golden Sun.
> 
> The wait is killing me.


 You could play Pokemans. 


Yeah, DS does need more RPGs. It has a few now, sure, but the PSP has better ones as far as I can tell. It even has a Tactics Ogre remake coming out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2010)

Needs more RPGS? The DS has been pressed to be one of the RPG kings this generation. I wish I had the time to go through most of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Any console needs more RPGs. Even SNES needed more RPGs.


You can never have too many RPGs.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks good.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hasPWr-dzg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Isn't that the GBA game? That's not the same.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2010)

Tactics Ogre was okay, but it wasn't as good as Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd put them around equal, actually. Neither were exemplary to their respective series.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 5, 2010)

Advertisement with the world map and djinn (huge pictures):


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

Urgh...this game needs to come ot already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

You shut up. I need to finish some games first.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2010)

Angara really looks different.


----------



## Cool Beans (Aug 9, 2010)

been far far too long since golden sun 2

so much time and effort completing both of those games, and the end bosses for each one were brutal


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Have you guys seen this? ._ 








According to the Golden Sun Wiki, the above four-page article that appeared in a Famitsu article that was released in July, when translated, tells that the suppressed elemental powers that were released into the world at the end of The Lost Age were so great that they effectively aroused a recreation of heaven and earth. Natural disasters proceeded to transpire all across the world, and Weyard's equivalent to the Earth's crust became displaced, causing the continents themselves to be quite different 30 years later by the time Dark Dawn takes place. Peace has more-or-less returned to these lands after healing from the wounds created by the Golden Sun, and the world's people now dwell in towns and villages amongst natural backdrops that have become more vivid than before.

But, due to the chaos that Alchemy's release had caused, people across the world have differing opinions on the ones who released it, the previous games' protagonists, also known as the "Warriors of Vale". Some recognize that they saved the world, but others would go so far as to think they are the ones who destroyed it. Their children would carry this burden both before and during Dark Dawn, having grown up respected by some and despised by others. In regards to the questions of whether the now-adult characters from the previous games will make appearances in this game, Shugo Takahashi simply says that while Camelot can't divulge this quite yet, there will be surprises in regards to this. The next generation of protagonists, in the meantime, will be exploring catacombs representing ancient civilizations as a main part of their journey.


----------



## firefist (Aug 10, 2010)

Played the first one but failed at beating the final boss. never played the second one.

Still, it was awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Played the first one but failed at beating the final boss. never played the second one.
> 
> Still, it was awesome.



My strategy consisted of little more of a Summon Rush - Judgment, Boreas, Meteor and Thor on the first turn and Cybele, Tiamat, Procne and Neptune on the second. Admittedly, the strategy itself was overkill - it was the very same one that everyone uses now to kill Deadbeard in two turns - but it WAS my first run. Since then I usually just make Ivan spam Kite on Garet, who then uses Flash every two out of three turns.

But I do agree that Fusion Dragon is harder to kill than Doom Dragon, the final boss of The Lost Age, if only on the merit that you can't use Coatlicue and recover over half your HP every turn.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 10, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Have you guys seen this? ._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fire djinn seems to look a little different on the right, guess they might all look different now.


----------



## Kage (Aug 14, 2010)

DS. curses!

i need an emulator noaaaaaa


----------



## Alien (Aug 14, 2010)

Kage said:


> DS. curses!
> 
> i need an emulator noaaaaaa



There are quite a few decent emulators for the DS but none of them are as good as Visualboy for the advance


----------



## Cipher (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRZiA2CbIwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG NEW GOLDEN SUN?! I remember playing that game such a long time ago, I never got to finish it cause I got stuck at this one part. :[ lol. This game has been one of my favorite RPG's ever. So excited for this new game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking good, but I hope they don't do something shitty like make you have to use the stylus to do magic. :taichou

I saw a stylus magic thing on there, which is what is leading me to think that it could happen.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

CMX you don't know how to use your magic stick?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

I am not very good at using it as a left-handed individual with man hands.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Buy the XL for those big manly Juggernaut hands. I did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

What kind of computer software billionaire do you take me for?


----------



## Cipher (Aug 30, 2010)

Mark your calendars, people!  Release date is November 29th!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Calendar is marked. Gonna buy this day 405.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I just saw it today. DARK DAWN HERE I CUM!


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am in week 2 of bootcamp when it comes out. Dammit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2010)

saw this on the e3 nintendo show..

got really interested, but didn't play the others..

how good are they? do i need to play them to get the story?

is it worth the buy.. the gba game i will play it using my emulator on the psp.. but is lost age worth it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I really want to play this game. I shall steal my sister DS for it..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't played this series in such a long time. Looking forward for this one.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 4, 2010)

New scan featuring the Mercury Adept, Crown:


edit:
Confirming all Djinn have different appearances:


----------



## Chunchu (Sep 5, 2010)

Djinn's. Gotta Catch Em All.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been playing DQIX and all handheld RPGs just make me crave for Golden Sun.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant wait any longer for this game.
I'm still playing my Golden Sun The Lost Age.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I've been playing DQIX and all handheld RPGs just make me crave for Golden Sun.



This               .


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2010)

I was masturbating just now and all handheld games just make me crave for Golden Sun.


----------



## MossMan (Sep 6, 2010)

About damn time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Playing DQIX has revitalized my belief in DS RPGs. This and Lufia II remake should be just what the doctor ordered. 

Fuckin' PS3.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkGpOxo9yx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG FIELD PSYNERGY NOW HAS A RANGE

OMG

THE IMPLICATIONS

OMG


----------



## Masurao (Sep 15, 2010)

Really look forward to this game. Been a fan of the series for quite a while, might go back and playthrough both again before this comes out.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

I might buy a DS just to play this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone should buy me one of them giant DS's.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 16, 2010)

Loved the first two games. Will definitely play this one.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Any new info on it yet?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone should buy me one of them giant DS's.



I got one and I'm crazy happy with it. Totally worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I got one and I'm crazy happy with it. Totally worth it.


 So I've heard. Scott Woods has one, too. 

I should go to Canada and kick his ass.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 30, 2010)

Some more info again.  Might be kind of spoilery.
*Spoiler*: __ 



New Character: Eoleo
Villains: Spade and Heart from Tsaparan


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah fuck... There was me trying my damnest to convince myself NOT to import this damn game and just to wait for it to come out over here - and you just HAD to go and show me that scan! NOW I'M EVEN MORE HYPED THAN BEFORE, YOU BLOODY GIT!


----------



## Cipher (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Ah fuck... There was me trying my damnest to convince myself NOT to import this damn game and just to wait for it to come out over here - and you just HAD to go and show me that scan! NOW I'M EVEN MORE HYPED THAN BEFORE, YOU BLOODY GIT!



Another job well done, then.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Some more info again.  Might be kind of spoilery.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, I'm surprised they remembered him.  Replaying TLA and i was just thinking how awesome it would be to see him all grown up and kicking ass in Dark Dawn


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2010)

I called it.

People told me to stfu.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok never mind it's not in this thread, but t-chan mentioned it on page 4 lol

brb scouring the internets for where I made the post.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell, I don't even remeber that kid. Shows you how long it's been since I've played The Lost Age.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't remember him either. Of course I never did finish the second game.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember him either. Of course I never did finish the second game.



Heresy


----------



## Sasori (Oct 6, 2010)

I finished it recently, while this thread was ongoing, that's what prompted me. 

ffs I'm pretty sure I put it on NF. Is there another GS thread?


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I finished it recently, while this thread was ongoing, that's what prompted me.
> 
> ffs I'm pretty sure I put it on NF. Is there another GS thread?





And the Golden Sun FC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I kinda got burnt out on it after playing the first game.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

I also kind of want to see Akafubu as an old wise man


----------



## Sasori (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to see Kraden as a young man.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

oh hey thought of another one

Susa and Kushinada's child (because you know they had one )


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

3 new trailers/tutorials


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 11, 2010)

So the djinni all have slight differences of design. That's cool.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 11, 2010)

I just can't wait to see all the new classes and summons. There's bound to be lots of them, right? With 18 Djinn of each element and a limit of nine Djinn per character, it's not like they can run out of combinations.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! The UK release date is December 10th! That's only 11 days after the US release! 

pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

That seems like forever away.


----------



## Cipher (Oct 14, 2010)

Official site's updated with Isaac and Kraden's new looks, along with a new character.


*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!  Werewolf Jupiter Adept!  And Isaac's beard is awesome!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 15, 2010)

So this ultimately confirms it. We'll have 16 playable characters, like before, but the original heroes will temporarily join us every so often. I imagine Isaac, Jenna, Garet and the others will themselves have a lot of importance in the story, still clearly in their prime and obviously not too keen on letting their kids run off and try to save the world on their own.

So we know Eoleo, Stella, and Harmony will be the second Mars, Jupiter and Mercury Adepts respectively, but I wonder who the second Venus Adept might be. Could Isaac permanently join the party? He does still have that quarter of the Golden Sun inside of him, so he'll be very important if Alex is the guy manipulating events yet again.

DAMNIT I'M GOING TO EXPLODE!! 

*edit ;;* How the heck is Kraden still alive?! He must be over a hundred years old!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *edit ;;* How the heck is Kraden still alive?! He must be over a hundred years old!


It might be due to the mystic drought.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2010)

Played first so long ago but remember enjoying it. I kinda wanna pick this up but I feel I may be lost, that would suck.


----------



## Cipher (Oct 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So we know Eoleo, Stella, and Harmony will be the second Mars, Jupiter and Mercury Adepts respectively, but I wonder who the second Venus Adept might be. Could Isaac permanently join the party? He does still have that quarter of the Golden Sun inside of him, so he'll be very important if Alex is the guy manipulating events yet again.



On the main site, there are two more player character silhouettes.  One is obviously Harmony, and the last looks like a young girl with pigtails and a staff.  Maybe we're finally getting a female Venus mage?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys got a link?

Google search only comes up with wiki and ign links. Where is this official site you speak of?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never played a Golden Sun game, seems interesting enough though.


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> You guys got a link?
> 
> Google search only comes up with wiki and ign links. Where is this official site you speak of?



I was just looking for it lol


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh lol, so official it's in Jap


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So this ultimately confirms it. We'll have 16 playable characters, like before, but the original heroes will temporarily join us every so often. I imagine Isaac, Jenna, Garet and the others will themselves have a lot of importance in the story, still clearly in their prime and obviously not too keen on letting their kids run off and try to save the world on their own.
> 
> So we know Eoleo, Stella, and Harmony will be the second Mars, Jupiter and Mercury Adepts respectively, but I wonder who the second Venus Adept might be. Could Isaac permanently join the party? He does still have that quarter of the Golden Sun inside of him, so he'll be very important if Alex is the guy manipulating events yet again.
> 
> ...


Still dunno where you are getting this information from.

Unless you read Japanese ?


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Played first so long ago but remember enjoying it. I kinda wanna pick this up but I feel I may be lost, that would suck.



Well there's a recap at the beginning of the second game iirc so you could always play that to catch up and you'd be fully prepared for the third then


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *edit ;;* How the heck is Kraden still alive?! He must be over a hundred years old!



Lemuria  .


----------



## Velocity (Oct 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> It might be due to the mystic drought.





Mickey Mouse said:


> Lemuria  .



Possibly. But I think it's more likely he's just too awesome to die of old age. 



Cipher said:


> On the main site, there are two more player character silhouettes.  One is obviously Harmony, and the last looks like a young girl with pigtails and a staff.  Maybe we're finally getting a female Venus mage?



That would be pretty awesome, actually. Four girls and four guys would be a nice balance.



Sasori said:


> Still dunno where you are getting this information from.
> 
> Unless you read Japanese ?



I just read the Golden Sun Wiki and watch all the trailers.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok thanks that's all I needed to hear lol


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

Who is Harmony?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Who is Harmony?



She's only in one of the trailers for about two seconds and you only really see the back of her, but she clearly uses a Mercury Psynergy.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Cipher (Oct 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqSp-xw6F_M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2010)

Meet Himi and Harumani, the second playable Venus and Mercury Adepts.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2010)

Your lack of posting is disturbing... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velocity (Oct 27, 2010)

So the fact that I'm the only person who has posted in this thread for the last week makes me assume nobody wants to know how good the game is?


----------



## Cipher (Oct 27, 2010)

Nah, we all just realize that it's coming out in Japan tomorrow and the last thing we want is to be spoiled.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Speak for yourself, I welcome spoilers after how long we've waited


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

I plan to play it, though I don't own a DS.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

IGN - 7.5


----------



## Velocity (Nov 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> IGN - 7.5



IGN are complete idiots. I've played the game to death twice and the only downsides they name that are actually true is that the game is a bit easy and that the talking goes on forever. It has the same number of post-game optional superbosses as The Lost Age (four), lasted me 50 hours before I started a new save, the summons are jaw-droppingly amazing, the Psynergy generally becomes useless mid-game like it always did...

As for it feeling outdated, I see it as reassuringly traditional. Random battles, turn-based combat and lengthy dungeons filled with loot. It changes very little from The Lost Age, but is that really a bad thing when almost everyone else is doing is turning their RPGs into action platformers?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 23, 2010)

Nintendo and Camelot can do no wrong in my eyes when it comes to Golden Sun. I hope Golden Sun 4 is on Nintendo's next console, I would love it on the 3DS just fine but I would love to play it on a big screen TV, in HD with surround sound. I'll love it in any form though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Lyra spoils us on Alex pl0x. I must know,


----------



## Velocity (Nov 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Hey Lyra spoils us on Alex pl0x. I must know,



He's still a manipulative bastard, regardless of how much power he has right now. You should see him a-teleportin' and a-flyin'. It's bootiful.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 23, 2010)

omg i plated GS on gba this game was so awesome
too bad i dont have a ds


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2010)

Does Alex get any kind of awesome scene where he confronts Isaac on what was deprived from him?

also do we get to see any other NPCs from the first two games aside from Eoleo?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2010)

So, some reviews are out... not very good. =/



I absolutely loved Golden Sun games on the GBA so I'm getting Dark Dawn regardless of reviews, though I honestly hoped to see it receive acclaim...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 24, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> So, some reviews are out... not very good. =/
> 
> I absolutely loved Golden Sun games on the GBA so I'm getting Dark Dawn regardless of reviews, though I honestly hoped to see it receive acclaim...



Meh, I don't pay attention to reviewers when they give Black Ops a 9 but then take off at least a point for Dark Dawn because it's "unoriginal".


----------



## The SpyGoob (Nov 24, 2010)

ONM UK gave it 92% if that makes anyone feel better


----------



## Cipher (Nov 24, 2010)

Meh, the reviews I've seen take off points for silly little things.  It doesn't matter to me, I've already got it preordered.

Anyways, someone's got the music on Youtube:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRgg5a63n2A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Meh, the reviews I've seen take off points for silly little things.  It doesn't matter to me, I've already got it preordered.
> 
> Anyways, someone's got the music on Youtube:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRgg5a63n2A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Sounds pretty gay.. Honestly.

There's probably a ROM out already for this..


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Meh, I don't pay attention to reviewers when they give Black Ops a 9 but then take off at least a point for Dark Dawn because it's "unoriginal".



Not defending Black Ops or anything, but different genres get graded by different scales.  The people who review RPGs and the people who review shooters are different people with different standards.

A website isn't a single autonomous being that grades everything with a single set of standards.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

Gametrailers - 8.5




Lol this was my first time seeing the Garetstache.  Also lol Saturos and menardi puzzle.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Meh, the reviews I've seen take off points for silly little things.  It doesn't matter to me, I've already got it preordered.
> 
> Anyways, someone's got the music on Youtube:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRgg5a63n2A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome music. Totally takes me back to those days. 

And you are right. I read a few reviews, and the flaws they mentioned feel very trivial to me, though I probably have to play the game to judge.

In any case, I'm glad to see some reviewers giving Dark Dawn a good score.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2010)

US release bump, getting it once classes are over


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna pick it up this week when I go christmas shopping. Last game till Dead Space 2, better be fucking good!


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

I cant get it to load on cyclo :/


----------



## Velocity (Nov 29, 2010)

Cash said:


> I cant get it to load on cyclo :/



That's what you get for having an inferior card being a pirate, pirate!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 29, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Meh, the reviews I've seen take off points for silly little things.  It doesn't matter to me, I've already got it preordered.
> 
> Anyways, someone's got the music on Youtube:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRgg5a63n2A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, how I missed that theme.
I was a huge fan of the GBA versions. Can't wait to play this one!

Haven't really bothered much with gaming the last year though, so I know nothing about this title yet. Now I'm really curious and impatient...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

fucking Gamestop tells me I can't pick up my preorder until wednesday


----------



## Firaea (Nov 30, 2010)

Stores here don't have it yet. 
Not sure when I'd have to wait until.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PpPhin1p2ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cipher (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got it, but I have too much work to do.  I'll start playing it this weekend.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

Picked it up, Played through the "tutorial" section on the bus. I'm liking it well enough so far.

But one thing that bugs me right off the back is that they dump a lot of exposition on you, so much that they brought in this encyclopedia function where you click key words and more exposition is put on the top screen. I know its been too long since the last one and they need to get people to up speed but they jam a lot of stuff into the encyclopedia, expecting everyone to click everything. Even putting in stuff like The Wise One's origin.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

Fuck talk about TO much talking...still having a good time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

Tyrell is every bit the dumbass Garet was and more


----------



## Cipher (Dec 3, 2010)

Been playing for a while now, and I love it love it love it!  Especially the summons.  But what I don't like are the points-of-no-return.  From what I've read, I can't get the Zagan summon now.   Oh, and does anyone know if you get Mindread at all.  I was disappointed that Karis didn't get it.  I hope we get it later in the game, that was one of my favorite parts of the originals.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2010)

Great game! I have to say that I was pretty shocked at the visuals. They really are pushing the DS (especially the battle system).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

Liking it, really feels like a GS game.

anyways, just beat the Ice Queen


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2010)

Omg UK release yet?

I'm pretty busy these days especially cos of xmas so I don't know if I will have time to play it.

Most probably I will buy it, play it non-stop and everything around me will crumble from neglect.

So probably best not to buy it until I have some free time xD


----------



## Firaea (Dec 4, 2010)

Stores here usually import from US, but for some weird reason, they STILL don't have it yet. It's pissing me off. 

Anyway, the UK release is 10 December, I believe. 5 more days.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Been playing for a while now, and I love it love it love it!  Especially the summons.  But what I don't like are the points-of-no-return.  From what I've read, I can't get the Zagan summon now.   Oh, and does anyone know if you get Mindread at all.  I was disappointed that Karis didn't get it.  I hope we get it later in the game, that was one of my favorite parts of the originals.



Sveta has it. So you'll get it soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

So far enjoying it. Love the puzzles/platforming mixed with rpgs. I know GS 1-2 did it but never got to really play those. However I always heard praise of Golden sun 1-2 story. This one is coming off really kidish. Even Dragon Quest has a more mature story. Is that how GS 1-2 were?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure how far _you_ are, since really at this point I personally have no idea what the actual plot of the game is (just met Briggs).  So yeah at this point I'm agreeing on the "kidish" statement.

But whereas this game was more "Tyrell you fucking idiot, go fix it", the first two games central stories were, at least how I remember it, a bit more dark, you got explained what your mission was early on and there was a sense of urgency in that in both games you're either chasing someone or being chased and they really put the emphasis on the importance of your journey..  Also by the time both games were wrapped up more than a couple people had "died".


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

Gotcha. Wonder if the game will turn darker as it goes on. Cause gameplay for the most part is pretty enjoyable but story feels kidish and to much talking on dumb stuff.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

On my second playthrough of the English version... Just been given the letter at Border Town to go meet Briggs. I've been sticking with Matt, Karis, Tyrell and Rief for now and here's their stats...

Matt - Level 23
Barbarian - 6 Mars
420HP, 105PP, Atk 336, Def 158, Agi 220, Luck 3
- Sword of Dusk
- Elven Shirt
- Warrior's Helm
- Gauntlets
- Leather Boots

Karis - Level 23
Savant - 6 Mercury
322HP, 183PP, Atk 218, Def 160, Agi 177, Luck 9
- Assassin's Blade
- Jerkin
- Mythril Circlet
- Heavy Armlet
- Leather Boots

Tyrell - Level 23
Barbarian - 6 Venus
425HP, 95PP, Atk 303, Def 183, Agi 160, Luck 4
- Vulcan Axe
- Spiked Armour
- Viking Helm
- Dragon Shield
- Safety Boots
- Zol Ring

Rief - Level 23
Savant - 6 Jupiter
328HP, 171PP, Atk 217, Def 157, Agi 171, Luck 10
- Grievous Mace
- Kimono
- Lure Cap
- Bone Armlet
- Leather Boots 

*edit ;;* Will it become darker soon? Yes, something pretty huge will happen in a couple of hours more gameplay. Like, really huge.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2010)

In the Dream Swamp right now.  I do what I always do in RPGs, whenever one character levels up enough I swap him out.  Though I try to just swap by elements.



> Gotcha. Wonder if the game will turn darker as it goes on. Cause gameplay for the most part is pretty enjoyable but story feels kidish and to much talking on dumb stuff.


Well there was a lot of talking in the first two games, but like I said we knew the plot way earlier so it was about that



> edit ;; Will it become darker soon? Yes, something pretty huge will happen in a couple of hours more gameplay. Like, really huge.


oh ok.  All I know is that Alex is behind it, he ALWAYS is
One thing I have to say

 Alex's disguise.  I can't believe he genuinely expected that to work and that it did on Kraden :lmap


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> oh ok.  All I know is that Alex is behind it, he ALWAYS is
> One thing I have to say
> 
> Alex's disguise.  I can't believe he genuinely expected that to work and that it did on Kraden :lmap



Kraden travelled with the guy for months and months and even recognises his voice, but can't figure out that it's still Alex even though he looks identical to how he did three decades ago... Old age must be getting to him.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So far enjoying it. Love the puzzles/platforming mixed with rpgs. I know GS 1-2 did it but never got to really play those. However I always heard praise of Golden sun 1-2 story. This one is coming off really kidish. Even Dragon Quest has a more mature story. Is that how GS 1-2 were?


The first golden sun was a bit childish like the DS version, the second one not so much as it was more plot oriented and had a more mature cast of characters.

I would recommend getting the gb version, thow not right after you beat dark dawn since you might get tired of the battle system.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

Darker? Cool. Big Event? Nice. I've returned to the king after getting my fifth member so is that far? *Yes I suck with names so I forgot his name, it's the guy who tells me what magic to use at certain puzzles*


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Darker? Cool. Big Event? Nice. I've returned to the king after getting my fifth member so is that far? *Yes I suck with names so I forgot his name, it's the guy who tells me what magic to use at certain puzzles*



So that'll be Amiti. You're quite a ways off of the big mid-game event, but boy is it worth the wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok can't wait. For some reasons love playing RPGS on DS. Golden sun, DQ9, FF4. All awesome


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2010)

Is Amiti's father who I think he is?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Is Amiti's father who I think he is?



It certainly sounds that way, doesn't it? Powerful, blue-haired, Mercury Adept who was there one moment and gone the next.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 5, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Been playing for a while now, and I love it love it love it!  Especially the summons.  But what I don't like are the points-of-no-return.  From what I've read, I can't get the Zagan summon now.   Oh, and does anyone know if you get Mindread at all.  I was disappointed that Karis didn't get it.  I hope we get it later in the game, that was one of my favorite parts of the originals.



Yes you do, though it had a different name.  It's incredibly frustrating when you realize you had it all along, but had no idea cause despite everyone in the game never shutting up they never say that they are the same ability.

Point of no returns are entirely bullshit.  I missed Zagan and was so irate over it that I resorted to printing up a list of all the summons and Dijinn location.  I like finding this shit on my own, but fuck that if I can't backtrack at all to find them.

Basically started playing Friday, just got the ship and 7th member.  Been quite underwhelmed so far.



Lyra said:


> It certainly sounds that way, doesn't it? Powerful, blue-haired, Mercury Adept who was there one moment and gone the next.



I hope anyone who played the first 2 games figured this out within seconds of that scene, and figured out who the "Masked Man" was pretty much immediatly too.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that Mindread is in it.  Anyways, the GS series as a whole never struck me as having a very dark storyline, so DD's plot doesn't seem very kiddish in comparison to me.  But then, my love for this series completely transcends any logic.  This game could have been a pong remake and, as long as the ball was replaced with a Djinn, I would have loved it.


----------



## The Max (Dec 5, 2010)

Just finished playing and i loved it 

Now i gotta wait for the sequel


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2010)

I want Ryu to be boiled alive 






Cipher said:


> Glad to hear that Mindread is in it.  Anyways, the GS series as a whole never struck me as having a very dark storyline, so DD's plot doesn't seem very kiddish in comparison to me.  But then, my love for this series completely transcends any logic.  This game could have been a pong remake and, as long as the ball was replaced with a Djinn, I would have loved it.


Also Mind Reap also works on corpses apparently.  You can read the last thoughts burned into their mind as they died.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally saw how the overworld looks post Golden Sun event.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Finally saw how the overworld looks post Golden Sun event.


 What's wrong with it?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

HOW IS OBABA STILL ALIVE


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> HOW IS OBABA STILL ALIVE



Kraden needed the Golden Sun to slow down his aging. Obaba beats up Death every time he comes a-callin'.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> What's wrong with it?



mfw africa


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok beat story mode.  I still don't 100% understand what was going on, I got enough of it, but there were *way too many* plotlines left completely hanging and unresolved.  Also there is one huge, almost out of fucking nowhere, cliffhanger.


But hey I know they're cribbing the format for the first two games and setting up a "Book Two" so I'm gonna let this slide since if then ext game delivers even half as much as TLA did for the GBA games, then I'll be happy.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 9, 2010)

So, went and fought the first 3 side bosses.  The Ancient Demon kicked my ass and took many tries. (And I was somewhat underleveled)

Then I go to to the end of the game.  Final boss starts.  something comes up, turn the game off.

Never saved game after the Ancient Demon.  Doubt I will finish the game now until I need to export to the sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Ok beat story mode. I still don't 100% understand what was going on, I got enough of it, but there were *way too many* plotlines left completely hanging and unresolved. Also there is one huge, almost out of fucking nowhere, cliffhanger.
> 
> 
> But hey I know they're cribbing the format for the first two games and setting up a "Book Two" so I'm gonna let this slide since if then ext game delivers even half as much as TLA did for the GBA games, then I'll be happy.


 I had hoped they wouldn't do that again. That's a tired way of doing things.

I didn't even finish the second GBA game (just got burnt out by Golden Sun) so I never finished the overall story of either game, technically. How lame.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

CMX   They're technically one game on two cartridges, you didn't quit on the sequel you stopped a game halfway through.


Also beat the bonus bosses.  first two were alright, I loved the concept of the trolls, I hope they come back.

Star Magician was hands down the hardest boss in TLA, but man he got nerfed.

Dulahan was still a challenge, but he went down easier than in TLA


----------



## Draffut (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> CMX   They're technically one game on two cartridges, you didn't quit on the sequel you stopped a game halfway through.
> 
> 
> Also beat the bonus bosses.  first two were alright, I loved the concept of the trolls, I hope they come back.
> ...



It's mostly level dependant, I was only 40-44 when I went after them.  Trolls and Star Magician dropepd pretty easy.  Ancient Demon gave me trouble, but ti was just a matter of figuring out how to set my dijiin to pull it off.  I refuse to grind a couple levels to make it easier.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Also beat the bonus bosses.  first two were alright, I loved the concept of the trolls, I hope they come back.
> 
> Star Magician was hands down the hardest boss in TLA, but man he got nerfed.
> 
> Dulahan was still a challenge, but he went down easier than in TLA



I have to admit, I was disappointed by the optional bosses. The new ones, the bird and the trolls, were pretty inventive. One literally used your own party against you, the other kept getting progressively more powerful with each one you killed. 

But Star Magician and Dullahan were really too easy. Dullahan especially. I had hoped they would've made him harder, by making him near impossible to beat with the same strategies everyone used seven years ago. But the only threats he held came from Charon and the ability to use your Standby Djinni against you. Even those weren't enough to make him a decent challenge, though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Also they added new balls which really delayed the coming of the only threats SM had against you, his healing and  shielding


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> CMX  They're technically one game on two cartridges, you didn't quit on the sequel you stopped a game halfway through.
> 
> 
> Also beat the bonus bosses. first two were alright, I loved the concept of the trolls, I hope they come back.
> ...


If it's one game on two cartridges why do you pay full price for both?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't play full price 


Also development time


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2010)

Still haven't beat Dullahan in TLA.

Then again I still have a wee bit of trouble with the other secret bosses and the final boss itself as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I started the game the other day and got to that shitty training ground. How many of these boring, monotonous fucking training levels are there? I've done 3 already and then I quit. I couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I started the game the other day and got to that shitty training ground. How many of these boring, monotonous fucking training levels are there? I've done 3 already and then I quit. I couldn't do it anymore.



There's one for each Lighthouse, so there's four of them. The fourth has a boss battle. There's a prize for doing the Trial a second time, but it's just a Water of Life so there's no point unless you want some extra EXP from the stronger boss and an item you can sell for a few thousand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

So I'm at the last one? Light at the end of the tunnel.

I miss puzzles that actually make you think. Not just ones with a time limit, or thrown in for gimmick purposes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not really a puzzle, it's more a way to force recap for people who skip cutscenes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2011)

I already gotten to the Konpa Ruins. So far I'm a beast. Also dat Themus Axe. 

Stone Justice!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Castiel said:


> It's not really a puzzle, it's more a way to force recap for people who skip cutscenes


 Whatever it is, it's tedious and boring.

The training thing in the first Golden Sun game was alright. But, man, this shit is boring. And repetitive. 


I can't complain, I got the game for free.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Whatever it is, it's tedious and boring.
> 
> The training thing in the first Golden Sun game was alright. But, man, this shit is boring. And repetitive.
> 
> ...



I thought the training was boring as well. But once you start wandering around, it won't be as bad since you're doing something productive. You're like 40 minute behind where you are compared to me. 

There will be more places where there's psynergy based puzzles but at least no tutorials.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope the whole tutorial thing is over. I figured out what to do and how to do it within 5 seconds of seeing the first psi-energy puzzle. And the menu tutorials, sweet merciful crap, those take forever.

Are people really that slow that they thought they needed to put these horrible tutorials in the game? This is the kinda stuff that should be put in the manual I never read.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope the whole tutorial thing is over. I figured out what to do and how to do it within 5 seconds of seeing the first psi-energy puzzle. And the menu tutorials, sweet merciful crap, those take forever.
> 
> Are people really that slow that they thought they needed to put these horrible tutorials in the game? This is the kinda stuff that should be put in the manual I never read.



I'm more annoyed there wasn't a... 

"Have you played Golden Sun 1 or 2?"
*nods*
"Okay."
/triples the difficulty of the game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

It does seem rather easy, granted I'm only an hour into the game. Reminds me of how FFXIII healed you after every battle. I guess that wasn't incredibly easy towards the end, though it just got tedious with high monster HP instead of actual difficulty.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually liked the training grounds. It was nice to see how their story is remembered. Though I am kind of sad that Saturos, Menardi, Karst, and Agatio are only remembered as villains.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 22, 2011)

The part I'm up to revealed the villains of the story. Right now I have to go through the mountains. Also got more Djinns added to my collection. 
So about everybody has 2-3 Djinns equipped.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2011)

That's another thing I don't particularly like about Dark Dawn... For ages and ages your party's Djinni count is messed up because so many of them are tied to specific party members you pick up as the game progresses. So you'll never have as many Venus Djinni as Mars, Mercury or Jupiter ones until you've got Himi. You could argue that you don't explicitly need them, but it limits your class customisation which is a real drag.

Definitely should've had the second four become a party of their own - perhaps swapping perspectives between the two as both go about saving the world or whatever - and join you later on, all at once.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jan 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That's another thing I don't particularly like about Dark Dawn... For ages and ages your party's Djinni count is messed up because so many of them are tied to specific party members you pick up as the game progresses. So you'll never have as many Venus Djinni as Mars, Mercury or Jupiter ones until you've got Himi. You could argue that you don't explicitly need them, but it limits your class customisation which is a real drag.
> 
> Definitely should've had the second four become a party of their own - perhaps swapping perspectives between the two as both go about saving the world or whatever - and join you later on, all at once.



Hhm... Though I don't necessarily agree with the idea, it would certainly have been a way to give the last party member you acquire have some characterization.


----------

